# Which do you prefer, moving jaw or static jaw?



## Sunara (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey everyone! Sunara here with a quick question... :'3 I'm new to the community and was wondering if anyone might care to share whether they prefer a static jaw or a moving jaw? Why do you feel the way you do? Are there any concerns or things I should know about having a fursuit head with a static or moving jaw? Thanks a bunch for your help! <3


----------



## Sar (Aug 15, 2014)

Non fursuiter here. I personally do not have a preference in jaw design from what I see, but its down to the maker what looks awesome. If you are making it yourself, it is generally simpler  to keep it static with a mouth hole for water, but I think matrices had a tutorial for a moving jaw.

Also, might I suggest looking in the Costume and Apparel  sub forum for your questions related to fursuiting? It's what it is there for.


----------



## Sunara (Aug 15, 2014)

Ohhh thank you! ^^; Sorry, still learning my way around the forums!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 15, 2014)

It doesn't matter since either way fursuits look fucking creepy.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 15, 2014)

I prefer static. The few moving jaw suit heads ive worn were uncomfortable and are prone to failure. The elastic in my friends wore out and needs repair, which isn't easy.


----------



## dawgz (Aug 16, 2014)

My preference is moving.  it allows you some limited level of altering the expression on your face, and a side benefit is letting a bit more air into the head when things get a bit too warm.  In the end tho, it is personal preference based on how you want your suit to look.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 16, 2014)

I prefer a movable jaw, but I do have a head with a static jaw too. I find ventilation to work a little better with a static jaw in a lot of cases, but movable jaws just look better to me.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 16, 2014)

Not a suiter, but want to be.

My fursona is a talker (ie not a mime) so a moving jaw would be very nice.  Also, I want to record myself dancing, some songs have vocals I'd like to incorporate into the dance.

But in the end, its your suit.


----------



## Pantheros (Aug 16, 2014)

personaly i much prefer moving jaws. Its a must for realistic suits and those are the only suits that look straight up awesome to me. i think goofy ones could also make use of them. static jaws, or any body part for that matter, usualy look creepy to me.


----------



## Drexel97 (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't have a fur suit, but wouldn't mind getting one when I'm done dealing with all of these ridiculous car payments. Just telling you from what I see, I tend to prefer seeing a moving jaw to seeing a static one. The fur suits with static jaws just scare me, it makes them look robotic almost (which arguably could be said about a moving jaw) I would also like to throw in that I think of eyes to be the same thing. The static basic eyes scare me, while the follow me eyes don't. Another thing to consider is that when I see a fur suit with follow me eyes, or a moving jaw, its like the maker took it to another level in terms of ingenuity. It tends to impress me more. But what do I know? I am no expert, but that is just how I feel. But if you want a good example of a fur suit head that I thought gave me some kind of sense of expression, check EZ wolf's furry version of "#selfie" the girl on the lefts head just looked awesome to me, and there wasn't really anything that sets it aside other than it just shows some kind expression, but yet I remembered it. Plus there are a ton of selfies of cool fur suits so yeah there are my opinions.

Actually I just watched the video, and I take that back, there are neon colors and horns that differentiate her head from others, but my point stands because I didn't remember that, I remembered how expressive it seemed.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 16, 2014)

I was suprised to find out my head has a moving jaw. It has half centimeter wide springs in it, so I think it will last a while. Along with eyebrows and eyelids, I prefer moving jaws. As said before, static stuff can be creepy, though I don't find the static jaws creppy, just the eyebrowless wide-eyed faces. You know, the boring default "happy" look many fursuits get that look like someone surgically removed their eyelids.


----------



## speedactyl (Aug 16, 2014)

So its all down to preferences 
also material and construction style.
some designs wears out  quicker than others.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 17, 2014)

This may be a little off, I'm not terribly familiar with fursuits.

What about animitronics? There's undoubtably a treaurer trove of technique in animating dummies and costumes left over from the days before CGI. Assuming you can copy the mechanics, just add an adruino and some servos and you can have expression. Especially if you have ears to work with a wide range of expression is possible with a limited number of movements. I am convinced that this kind of project has come into the reach of the hobbyist. Unfortunatly making a convincing head in the first place is another story.


----------



## Joey (Aug 18, 2014)

Really depends on the expression and quality of construction.


----------



## Dragoxicon (Aug 18, 2014)

I like moving jaws for realistic suits and either moving or static for toony one, it depends on the style really.


----------



## Nashida (Aug 18, 2014)

I have one of each, and I guess I'd say moving but only for practicality reasons. Nisha's jaw is a moving one, which helps a bit with hydration since I can fit a water bottle in her maw. Can't really do that with Salonga, who has a static jaw and a very small opening in the mouth. I feel realistic suits must have a moving jaw, while most suits should have a static jaw unless the suiter plans on talking in suit (because hearing a character talk without a moving mouth is kinda freaky)


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Aug 18, 2014)

moving.


----------



## serillia (Aug 21, 2014)

I built mine to have a very responsive moving jaw and I love it!


----------

